# Points on Uk Driving Licence - a problem in uae?



## hether24 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi all, 

I've done the thread search and found nothing about UK points and if this affects people when getting a UAE licence once a resident? 
(Sorry if its been done before, please direct me to another thread if so)

Me and my partner both have 6 points each here in UK. 
Also will it affect UAE car insurance? And do you require licence photocopies or original document. Both paper and plastic card?

Any help appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No it doesn't and you need your originals, both paper and plastic ones.


----------



## hether24 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Andy!


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Yep. I have 3 points and they didn't even mention it


----------

